# Liu Dekuan Bagua



## Dragongate (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this community. I have been studying Bagauzhang for 9 years. I was lucky 7 1/2 years agao I found an amazing teacher.

I thought I would share this information with those who may want to come.  This workshop will be taught - 2 sections at a time - throughout this year (2008).  It will be tught by Sifu Liu from Shanghai, China resettled in Maryland, USA since 2000.

*To register or make inquiries please contact wudangmartialarts@gmail.com*
*Workshops located in Takoma Park, Maryland - please contact the above email address for specifics.*

*64 Zhang Straight Bagua*
*March 15 & 16, 2008*
2-Day Workshop
Saturday Part 1
Sunday Part 2
3:00  5:00 pm
Tuition: $150.00 for BOTH Days


----------

